# New member from mo



## Randy I (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello from Licking Mo, I am a new beekeeper and loving it,and am looking forward to learning from everyone's experience here


----------



## J O'Haro (Feb 4, 2014)

welcome to bee source. I am north of you at the Lake of the Ozarks


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Randy! Lots of beekeepers out your way. Enjoy!


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

welcome, nice to meet another Ozarker


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Randy!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year!


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome Randy I
Are you a member of a local club?


----------



## Randy I (Feb 6, 2016)

Hoot Owl Lane Bees said:


> Welcome Randy I
> Are you a member of a local club?


 Hello Hoot Owl Lane ,(love the name) I have not joined a club yet, work schedule interferes


----------



## Randy I (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Randy

Bee Keepers of The Ozarks meet the 3rd Tuesday of the month in Springfield.
Check us out.

http://www.ozarksbeekeepers.org/


----------

